# Time Traveling



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

For those who won't know, Time Traveling is when you change the time on your system/game to a different date than it really is in real life. Usually the reason people do this is to speed up things (like expanding your house or Nook's) or to access special holidays on their own time.

From what I've seen Animal Crossing players online seem to very different opinions on this subject. Some seem to think Time Traveling is pretty much the devil and you're horrible for doing it, yet others do it all the time and don't care at all.

So, how does everyone here feel about it?


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't care that much. If it wasn't meant to be done they wouldn't put it in the game. It does have consequences though like no turnips from Joan, bad turnip prices, no Redd, weeds etc... 

I mean, it really doesn't bother me that much, I can see why people would want to do it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2012)

TEIM TRAVALING IS CHEETING

Oh man. I can't even begin to start counting how many times I've seen that here on TBT.
Like Jake said, it's in the game as a feature, if you want to use it then there isn't anything wrong with it.

Personally, I don't time travel very often in AC. It ruins too much of the things that I spend a lot of time working on, and I'm not too bothered on missing a few holidays.


----------



## Anna (Oct 9, 2012)

Used to do it when my town had nothing happening in it. Not going to do it in the new game.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think it's cheating or anything crazy like that but it still kind of ruins the game in my opinion. Especially now that the game is online and it's really fun to experience the events together. I don't like how people can just skip ahead and see everything ahead of time.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

When my save file on city folk got wiped a while back I just started a new Town and time travelled the hell out of it. That was fun for one afternoon but wasn't very satisfying in the long run. I think that part of the fun of animal crossing is watching your town grow over a long period of time, working towards things like golden tools, house upgrades and new seasons etc. Time travelling just kills that aspect of the game. That's just me though, and really it's not a huge deal If someone wants to time travel; they have they're own reasons to do it just like I have my own town and they have theirs. 

I'm not going to lie, if I visit someone's town that's just beyond amazing and they say that they time travelled the whole time to get it this way, it kind of ruins the awe for me. I wouldn't go as far as to call them a cheater though.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 11, 2012)

Always did it in Wild World.  But I'm not going to do it in the 3DS version, I'll neither get myself a new town after a few months because I want the same town forever, just as in my gamecube version.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

I honestly don't care if you time travel or not. It's your game after all, and it isn't going to affect anyone else other than the time-traveler, so why should it bother me? I personally don't do it because I like experiencing the game in real time because one of my favorite parts of the game is playing it every day and having it be a little different. I'm also too lazy to reset my clock anyways.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to time travel a lot too. Well I still do, but not as often. Usually when I miss a few days of not animal crossing. Just to make sure my villagers don't leave.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think it was intended as a feature actually since I don't know where in game time can be changed.  You'd have to do it in Wii/DS/GCN settings normally. But I don't mind people who chose to do it, I used to a lot. But now I don't since it makes a game that is supposed to be played over months be completed in days.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really care about it about time traveling I would not say it's cheating


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really mind people doing it, but the reason I think that you can change the clock in the game is not because Nintendo intended that people can time travel. Well, they maybe thought that some people are going to miss important holidays and blah blah blah, but another reason I think is just because some people do the time wrong (as in maybe they accidentally made it half an hour early at the start). In City Folk I got my clock about 20 minutes different to my real time, but I always was too scared to change it even just a couple of minutes, because I don't like the effects it does. Does tt effect your game if you just change the time, not the day?

Edit: Does the game automatically fix itself when it is daylight savings?


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you need to do it manually


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

I've done my fair share of time travelling and hacking. I'll be honest, I don't want to do it anymore. I binned my action replay and promised I'd never time travel again. I'm not dead against it, I don't think it's like the devil and that anyone who does it should be ashamed, I mean each to their own right? But personally, I think it takes away from the game a bit. So when AC3DS comes out, I've already promised that I won't time travel or hack it


----------



## Trakker (Oct 14, 2012)

I would not consider time travelling as cheating.

Some people can only play in the wee hours of the morning, with no shops open, so that would be a disadvantage to them. And who said AC time had to exactly match IRL time?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

Trakker said:


> I would not consider time travelling as cheating.
> 
> Some people can only play in the wee hours of the morning, with no shops open, so that would be a disadvantage to them. And who said AC time had to exactly match IRL time?



I don't think setting your time differently counts as time traveling so long as it stays within the same consistent time. I think when people jump around weeks or months is when it's dictated as time traveling.

For instance, my Animal Crossing town for the Gamecube was 6 months ahead and 8 hours off just because that was my Gamecube's default time, and I didn't know how to change it. I didn't count that as time traveling because I never changed the time and I just let it move normally despite not being the correct time.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 14, 2012)

Who here remembers Storms "The Gentlemens Anti-TTing Agreement" Half the forum signed it but less than a quarter followed it. 

The truth is TT'ing makes AC completely fresh and new when it starts to get old so its sorta necessary.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 19, 2012)

Once I got bored of my first town in any of the games, I'd reset it and make a new one.
Then the new one became bored quick .. so i'd time travel to the summer/fun days. 
It's fun for a couple days but it ruins the game.. I will NOT time travel in the 3ds version..


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call it cheating myself, but I'd never do it on any of my towns. I really hate weeds and all the weeds that pop up are mind numbingly annoying. Plus I don't see much point since I really enjoy playing the game day-by-day so I have no real reason to ever use time traveling.

Plus, I'm always paranoid at doing it. My brother used to time travel all the time on the GameCube version and one day his memory card up and corrupted on him. It probably has nothing to do with the time traveling and all to do with the type of memory card it was, but I still have that childhood fear of "Oh no if I do this it might destroy my town!" Didn't help that my favorite villager had moved to his town and was lost along with the data.


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 20, 2012)

I've (sort of) always time traveled and I probably will for Jump Out too. The thing is, I TT in a really specific way.
I play like usual for half an hour or one hour or two hours and whatever, and after I've exhausted everything I wanted to do that day, I go just one day forward. Then it's completely new-- new stuff in shops, new mail, things I ordered might have come, etc. It's actually a bit to slow for me otherwise, so going forward just one day at a time, only when I'm ready though, it keeps it exciting for me! I also change around the time of day, like if I'm in the mood for some 1 am late-night bug hunting, or feeling relaxed and want to play at 8 am when things are quiet and serene. But yeah, one day at a time meets no surge of weeds, no animals leaving, basically no unnatural stuff and no feeling like you've missed something. It's never, ever ruined the game for me, I love it!

If I _really_ want a total change, like to go from summer to winter, I sometimes travel that big jump but I go _back_ in time so that I don't get weeds or animals leaving. It's really exciting to go through that change and have all new scenery, bugs, fish, and holidays. I've never regretted it


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

I only Time Travel to receive items in the post which I ordered the previous "day". But to time travel continuously for Holidays and such is just dumb in my opinion. You get weeds and lose your favourite villagers in your town. I mean I don't think as it as cheating because their are a few advantages but I wouldn't do it to extremes.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 21, 2012)

I once flipped the hours around so the PM was in place for the AM.
Example: at 11:30pm IRL, it's 11:30am in ACWW. This is because I found myself playing more at night than in the day.

I don't plan on TT or any time changes other than daylight savings for ACJO.


----------



## jebug29 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm never at home during the time that I'd like to be playing AC. I don't want to just be a nightowl. Plus, I hate it when weeds grow or I've missed so much that someone moves out, so I always travel back in time to the next day. I've never seen anything wrong with it. I've done it since I had the original game. It just kills me how in ACCF, that balloon dude only comes if you haven't time traveled in a while. I'm not going to neglect my neighbors for a balloon.


----------



## blumiere (Oct 21, 2012)

Not counting all the in-game adverse effects of time travelling, I'd say it's not good because it undermines the intended experience of Animal Crossing (daily growth of one's character and town). However, I also think people should play their games the way they want. 

It would be a shame for someone to become bored with AC because they jumped to the holidays or seasons, but that doesn't happen to everyone. Taking it very seriously, one could say that TT encourages a lack of impulse control since the culprit chooses not to wait until a certain date to get their presents. On the other hand, hourly/one day TT is understandable because of odd schedules and busy days.

I personally don't care if other people do it, but I wouldn't myself and don't encourage anyone else to either.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to time travel all the time in WW with my brother, but that was when we first got the game and didn't truly understand it. we just had fun. now I have CF and i actually play the games for their purpose, to progress in your town and do actual daily activities. I still do it sometimes in WW, but I am not going to do it in JO, because I want it to be my serious game where I put in all effort to have a great town.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't time travel at all. Even if I miss special holidays or my birthday, I still don't do it. It doesn't seem right to me and if I miss a holiday, big deal. It kind of bothers me when other people do it to see holidays, get mail quicker, or get the next house/shop upgrade. The game is supposed to be realistic, and it's not realistic for mail to be delivered right away. That's why the game has set mail times - for realism. For me, time traveling would ruin the experience and fun, and the game would get boring very quick, because there's nothing to look forward to when you can just skip right to it. In a way, I do consider it cheating. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't like doing it myself because it messes up my town and villagers move away.

However I don't have a problem with others doing it.....it's their mess to clean up.


----------



## monticola (Oct 30, 2012)

I play the game using real time and I prefer it anyway. it?s just a game. I should try it once and see the difference.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not always using the time travel trick to get the most out of the game. I usually do that whenever it is required, like having to keep the turnip prices the same if someone needs to sell their white turnips, slow down the time to actually rotten my turnips, accessing holidays and events I missed, and whatnot. If you know well on how to use it, the adverse effects from TTing will be quite minimal.

Some people might consider that time travelling is cheating, but when compared to "hacking", the latter easily takes the cake.
Either way, I don't have any objection if they do, as long it doesn't hurt me in some way, because the vast majority of Animal Crossing players in the planet wouldn't do because they're either too lazy to do these tricks anyway. It takes you a lot of effort to "complete" the game even if you abuse TTing, and you'll eventually get tired of it for at least a while.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Nov 3, 2012)

I usually just use it 'cause I don't have time in the day to play it sometimes and I want to get stuff that can only be gotten in the day. (Examples: special characters in Wild World that only come at 10 a.m. to 12 p.m., Joan, Tom Nook's store, etc.)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

When me and my sister shared a Wild World town, she would want to time travel the day Nook would be expanding his store. I let her jump the day and then I would go back to the right date. I like to play the game day by day though and that's the only time I time traveled. I won't do it in New Leaf.


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 5, 2012)

I actually agree with another user... I've used it when I play for a while on one day, and have nothing else to do, I go to the next day  and I change around the hours sometimes - especially at times when I won't be up to play  I think it's nice to experience all hours of the day at least once X) I used to do this - City Folk I didn't TT... but for some reason CF got old to me after a while... now I go to my town every 2+ weeks or something... maybe even longer... 

I'm gonna try playing day to day in NL and see where it gets me and how I feel. ^^


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Nov 6, 2012)

I Time Traveled quite a bit on Wild World. Usually to receive mail, get upgrades or just to visit seasons for bugs/fish/events. It's just the fact it RUINS your game and takes ages to fix the effects so I would do it all early on and get what I wanted.


----------



## pruzzy (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't like it much and have only done it twice. The first time was because my friends came over on Halloween so I couldn't do Halloween on my game so the next day I set it back so I could go trick-or-treating again. The second was because I had a whole bunch of things to sell but Tom Nook was renovating so I went to the next day to clear out. I don't like it though because people in your town leave, weeds grow, and it's cheating.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, I time travel constantly in WW :B I just feel like I *have to do it*. Once I get everything I want in Nook's/Able Sisters, talk to all my villagers, see if a special villager visited my town, collect money to put into mortgage, and travel around the town searching for fish, bugs, fossils, etc, there's just not a whole lot else to do. So then I just change the time to the next day and make it noon or so :B If I start up the game and all the shops are closed, then I'm not gonna wait however many hours for the shops to open, ima go right ahead and change the clock. The most I'll ever time travel is a day though, because I don't want weeds, I don't want to miss items, and I don't want anybody moving out. ​


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm fine with it. Probably cuz I do it. It's mainly because I'm naturally am an impatient person and I wanted to hurry up and pay for my house and etc. Also to reach certain holidays whenever I felt like it. So my reasons aren't good lol. I'm going to try and not do it this time around when I get new leaf. And rather than get annoyed that I can't have fun playing AC on one specific day for 14 hours and thus change the date 59 times to keep me wanting to play longer, I'll just pace myself, play for a couple hours each day and actually relax and try to enjoy myself.

I think it's a good thing for the feature to be there though because while it can be used for cheating, some people I'm sure use it for better reasons such as, let's say, they were out all day on Halloween in rl and completely missed the opportunity to get a new item. Fear not, they can just turn back time, accomplish that really quick, and go forward again.


----------



## Picci (Nov 14, 2012)

I hate time traval.


----------

